
Google Cloud Console Project Creation Error (almost 12 Hours) - ernsheong
https://status.cloud.google.com/
======
ernsheong
Exact Incident URL: [https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/developers-
console/...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/developers-
console/17007)

